# Can't decide which cage is best



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I currently have this Savic Zeno 2 cage with the intention of having only 2 rats:









However, we will be getting 3 rats (next Saturday) and although the cage we have can technically fit 3 adult males, I really want to upgrade to give them as happy a life as possible  (and we might not stop at just 3 babies!!)

I absolutely cannot decide which cage to purchase though and is it will cost a lot more in Sweden than it would in the UK or US (everything does!!!) I need to make the right decision as it's going to be the only large cage I purchase.

So, the choice is between this, the Liberta Happy House:









and the Savic Royal Suite:








I keep weighing up the pros and cons of both yet still can't make a final decision.

So, I'd appreciate any opinions/product reviews from anyone who has or has had these cages. 

Thanks!;D


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd say the Savic Royal Suite without a doubt. I have a very similar cage (the Liberta Explorer) which is like a cheaper version but it's great! With a big cage, one of the most important things is that you can clean it easily and the SRS's doors open up the entire front of the cage so you can literally just wipe it down i think the trays slide out too so you can spray them down if need be. The SRS is also better for room, the LHH is big but mostly in height whereas the SRS has lots of flat running around room as well as climbing room! And personally, i think the SRS will look nicer!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, I'm leaning towards the Royal Suite simply for the ease of access but I've seen photos online of the Happy House and it looks like it accommodate more exciting set ups.

It's really hard to decide. I actually put the Happy House in my shopping basket at Amazon.uk a few days ago but removed it when I discovered the shipping cost to Sweden cost almost as much as the cage itself (£130 for the cage £120 for the shipping!!!). Then again though, just the price of the Royal Suite alone is as much here as the Happy House plus postage from the UK....

Hmmm.......??? Need to keep thinking on it and make a decision soon while the Royal Suite is on sale here....I think I might be leaning towards that one but there is the problem of space. It's wider than than the space where the current cage stands....but the Happy House would fit there perfectly....oh, this is a tough decision to make!!!!!


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

Personally, I would go with the Savic. It's pretty much the European equivalent to the Double Critter Nation which is the cage that I use. It's super easy to clean, and it has plenty of room for them to scurry about and play. I have 4 girls and while they might not be as big as boys, they need extra room for their extensive playtime. XD

When I just had the 2 adults the cage seemed HUGE, but with 4 it seems just right.  I think you'll be okay with 3.


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I believe the doors on the Liberta are too narrow... imagine clipping stuff to the corners and cleaning.... It's a problem I have now with my double dog crate cage, and I have a constant backache because of it. Go for the wide open doors - I so would if I could!


----------

